# Fishing east of ball numbers?



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

Wondering If anyone had any number east of the Pensacola beach ball. Been dying to fish and I don't hve much east of the ball. Will be launching out of Pensacola pass. Thanks

I have numbers to exchange also


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish i could help man but im kind of in the same boat as you. Most of my spots are inside of 10-12 miles of the pass and thats done for right now.


----------

